# Porter-Cable 10" Job Site table saw



## Millo

Cool-please let us know about it s accuracy using, stability of the fence, precision of miter gauge, etc. Thanks!


----------



## WoodSpanker

yeah, how accurate a cut can you get on that? I might consider this beastie if the specs look good.


----------



## wmlaveck

This would be an almost perfect saw if they used a standard throat plate, one that can be easily duplicated for making 0 clearance plates. However, they use a plate that is more like the ones found on $150 tables. These are not easy, if impossible, to duplicate.


----------



## dakremer

I know this is an old post, But I am looking for a "job site" table saw since I am short on room. *After all this time, how is the saw holding up*? I was thinking about going for the Dewalt job site saw (their fence is…..amazing) but its $369 and it doesnt come with a stand. I saw the Porter Cable table saw and it looks really nice. * Do you know if it takes a dado blade?* * Is it accurate?* Thanks alot - this will definitely help me decide which to get!!

Doug


----------



## flipt

Quick question, I went out and purchased this saw over the weekend and just had a chance to break it out of the box and get it setup last night. I noticed the angle adjustment crank seems to operate very smoothly but the vertical adjustment is somewhat "clunky" when lowering or raising the blade. It operates fine but again sounds "clunky". It just seems the two gears are not seated very tightly together. Is this normal? I've never owned a table saw prior to this and didn't know if for some reason that is the way it should be…


----------



## LafayetteJack

Sorry I took so long to reply to your post dakremer, hope I am not too late. The saw is holding up well. It is sure accurate enough for me. The manual says it will take a 6" dado blade but I don't have one yet.

Flipt - My adjustments are very smooth. I can hear the gears but it is not what I would call "clunky"

So far I am still happy with the saw but will echo wwlaveck - a standard throat plate would be a great improvement.


----------



## flipt

After a few manual adjustments it seems to be better… thx for the input…


----------



## dclinks

This saw is very good…i just wish it was easier to pull on its wheels…unless im doinf something wrong .. 4.5 out of 5


----------



## Bradpaulp

I just picked this saw up and very happy with it minus the weird insert plate. Anyone ever make a zci for this? Be very happy to see results and how you did it.


----------

